# Worldmark transfer requiring SS id?



## VacationForever (Jun 24, 2013)

I am filling out document from a broker for purchasing Worldmark timeshare and it asks for social security number.  The broker indicated that Worldmark requires it.  There is no reason for Worldmark having owner's social security number.  Neither Starwood nor Marriott requires it when I bought their timeshare.  I am not willing to give out my social security number to Worldmark.  Inputs from Worldmark owners appreciated.

Thanks,
SP


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 24, 2013)

Never mind, I did a search in TUG and found previous posts on the same topic.


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 24, 2013)

What is the link to the informative post?

My search has not been so lucky, though I may be using different keywords.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 25, 2013)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85546

Essentially I am not going to give my social security number.


----------



## AsAx (Jun 27, 2013)

If it can be useful to you, I've been told by my closing agent that SSN is not mandatory. In fact I'm Italian and on my documents I wrote only zeros.


----------

